# Xanax Prices



## Tha Hustle (Feb 19, 2008)

how much does xanax bars the 2 mg ones cost ?

and can you get fucked up off 1 ?


----------



## xCrazyFoox (Feb 19, 2008)

No idea how much Xanax goes for everywhere but where im at people normally sell 2 mg bars for around 3$ sometimes more sometimes less. And as far as 1 bar fucking you up depends alot on the person ive seen it happen but not to often (also depends on how often you take pills etc your tolerance yada yada yada).


----------



## trippyhippy (Feb 19, 2008)

xCrazyFoox said:


> (also depends on how often you take pills etc your tolerance yada yada yada).


 yeah, u can i guess.. if you have no tolerance to that stuff.. but it usually goes around here 2$ for 2mg


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 23, 2008)

Coke + Xanax = No memory of the night before


----------



## smokin up tha cali (Mar 1, 2008)

and when you get the xanax snort it, id say its the best way,you get all stumbly and drunk-like real fast


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 4, 2008)

smokin up tha cali said:


> and when you get the xanax snort it, id say its the best way,you get all stumbly and drunk-like real fast


Snort it to the dome baby!


----------



## biofeedbackfred (Nov 13, 2008)

dont snort xanax...eat it or swallow it..coke is the only drug that should be snorted


----------



## way4too2high0 (Nov 13, 2008)

biofeedbackfred said:


> dont snort xanax...eat it or swallow it..coke is the only drug that should be snorted


 props on that one lol, i can snort rolls all day long but i still wont snort a xanax...i think its 2.50 for footballs and 5 a pop for bars around here, its been a while tho


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Nov 13, 2008)

NY 5$ footballs, shits crazy steep


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Generic 2mg 's o for 2-3 bucks here ,but the real bars that have a xanax and a 2 on the other side go for 5...*


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah, if its just one then snort it... if you are gonna eat em then get 2


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Nov 13, 2008)

4$ Around here... I just take half one, Unless i want to black out and not remember anything for a few days. I'd rather do some pain pills.


----------



## MrBaker (Nov 13, 2008)

I generally consider 5 to be the high side, but kids here seem to have no problem with it. 

2.5-5 depending on who has them, friend or...not so much friend.


----------



## petejonson (Nov 14, 2008)

in CT i can get em for $3-5 and i usually just keep em cause there a rareity for me but if people wanna buy them i tell em 8 bucks cause there aint to much xanax around here. only at certain time


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Just got back from a DR run,,,pills are getting more and more expensive $90 for Dr $329 for lorcet xanax and soma.Killin me*


----------



## runaway30678 (Nov 16, 2008)

footballs /poles go for 5 a piece in nj non generic but i can run to philly and get them in bulk for 1.25 a piece


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Nov 17, 2008)

shit my mom has an axiety disoder and she get a persction of 100 .5 mgs for 20 bucks some deal right


----------



## biofeedbackfred (Nov 17, 2008)

potheads who consume pharms are gay..go fuck a deer or something


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Nov 17, 2008)

biofeedbackfred said:


> potheads who consume pharms are gay..go fuck a deer or something


if that was towards me that was fuckin uncalled for my mom taks it cause she has the disorder but doesnt smoke weed

i was just puttin it out there asshole


----------



## biofeedbackfred (Nov 17, 2008)

lollllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## hemlockstones (Nov 17, 2008)

if its a real bar/totum poll $5, 3-5 for generic and 3 for footballs(1mg)or usually 2 for 4-5

so i guess ud say xanex are 1-2.5 a mg


----------



## biofeedbackfred (Nov 18, 2008)

xanax is weak...go pump some oc in your system and tell me what you fewel like... or even lorcet or perc's .. vikes...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 18, 2008)

We snort oc's down here!!!!Im so blind right now from somas xanax and lortabs and herb,i can barely write,,,,Peace


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Nov 19, 2008)

Oc's and xanax are completly differnet, i got the hook on 80's if anyone is in NorCal holla at your boy


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 19, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> We snort oc's down here!!!!Im so blind right now from somas xanax and lortabs and herb,i can barely write,,,,Peace



It took me ten minutes to write that sentence last night,I was fuckin lit....


----------



## biofeedbackfred (Nov 19, 2008)

why do u snort oc???


----------



## biofeedbackfred (Nov 19, 2008)

i almost thought coke was the onoy drug to snort..it comes in powder form


----------



## biofeedbackfred (Nov 19, 2008)

i thought oc was a time released drug


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 19, 2008)

xnax in da boot is 5 a pop.they used to be like 2 but that shit went up.i just go to the doc and get the 2mg xr and for 30 it is 15.00.Cant beat that.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 19, 2008)

*We get the sweetest looking lady around us at the time to suck the coating off,then ya crush it and livewire bro Ive stopped for awhile,hopefully for good now.Some are super time release,some just have a coating.But im tellin ya ya snort a 40mg every hour and you are fried,in a good /bad way.Lets just say i wouldnt want to be around any business partners!!!* They go for $20 a peice i et a deal because i drive the dr shoppers to go et em.Peace


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 19, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> xnax in da boot is 5 a pop.they used to be like 2 but that shit went up.i just go to the doc and get the 2mg xr and for 30 it is 15.00.Cant beat that.



XR are extended release!!!!upjohn bars are what we do!!!!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 19, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> XR are extended release!!!!upjohn bars are what we do!!!!!!!


 Yea i know..I take that in the mornin and the curved bars at night.im not sure who makes them,maybe upjohn


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 19, 2008)

i get mine from a doctor


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 19, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> i get mine from a doctor


 yea me too...the xr's last a whole lot longer..but not all day.i take it at like 8:00am and by 3:00 im ready to get home to take the ones i get off the streets,the curved ones.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Me 2.When i can.They've got about 1000 drs in town that will hook ya up with anythin as long as they can look at ya and see youre not gone or geekin*.*The pharmacists are the real assholes....Always some on the street though.*


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 19, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> yea me too...the xr's last a whole lot longer..but not all day.i take it at like 8:00am and by 3:00 im ready to get home to take the ones i get off the streets,the curved ones.


never heard of the Xr's i want one!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 19, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> never heard of the Xr's i want one![/quo
> 
> 
> well heres 2-2mg xtended release(xr)


----------



## petejonson (Nov 19, 2008)

no way like a xanax-contin


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 19, 2008)

yea,pretty much.i can take the timerelease off and it works alot quicker and more intense like oxycontin


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Nov 19, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Danky^dank said:
> 
> 
> > never heard of the Xr's i want one![/quo
> ...


----------



## FeRiZaJLI (Nov 20, 2008)

here in nyc there bout 5$ to 10$ a pop yeh there gonna fuck u up some ppl say the dont remember things on them i mean u act normal but just forget everything the next day


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 20, 2008)

[email protected] T33 said:


> purpdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > first off REST IN PEACE PIMP C AND UNDERGROUND LEGEND!!!
> ...


----------



## pillowpants (Nov 20, 2008)

indiana- 
$3 a football
$4 a bar
$5 a wagon wheel

hell ya. i would take two bars or 1 wagon wheel and drink 2 beers. feels like you drank 10


----------



## Khemi (Nov 20, 2008)

I enjoy 5mg of hydrocodone every morning after my shower, followed by another 5mg at noon before lunch, and yet another 5mg of hydrocodone an hour after lunch. On the weekends I crank it up to 40mg Oxy Contin booty bumped while wearing a ball gag and my great grandmothers wig. Every 4 hours..


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 20, 2008)

i know someone who has a perscrip, so i can get mine like 15 pills/20 bucks


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 20, 2008)

*I eat the blue 10/650's all day,Bad habit and expensive too!!!*


----------



## growingmom (Nov 20, 2008)

ummmm...I believe that's a controlled substance...and you should not be eating it without a script.......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 20, 2008)

growingmom said:


> ummmm...I believe that's a controlled substance...and you should not be eating it without a script.......



My dr would give me a script for a morphine pump if i asked him,lol


----------



## growingmom (Nov 20, 2008)

ahhh unsubscribe......no fun.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 20, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> My dr would give me a script for a morphine pump if i asked him,lol


 Yea thats the shit.After surgery they put me on a morphine drip .they gave me a lil round thing with a button on top to trigger the drip.You can press it as much as you want,but its limited anyway.But that lil clicker is a bad mutha.


----------



## Batman407 (Nov 27, 2008)

i get rid of 2mg yellow bars for $5. all 120 are gone in one day. same with adds


----------



## 4Grow2It0Green (Nov 28, 2008)

I use to sell that shit like 3 months ago it sell around here for both bars & generic for 2 for 5$ and yeah one can get you messed up.


----------



## Joe Fumeux (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a prescription for 30 1mg xannys every month as well as 20 mg lexapro to go along with it. I love taking th Lexapro... it makes me happier in general and loweres the fucked out of my alcohol tolerance haha. But yeah I only pay $3 for the 30 xanax a month and $9 for the 30 Lexapro


----------



## 562FireK (Aug 14, 2010)

Fuck Xanax. Lol


----------

